# Dang rain, got some good rain gear ?



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Dang rain, I Hate rain.
What do you guys use . I have water proof stuff but it's for -20*. Just is no good for warmer weather. I have Gore-Tex rain coat and pants but they just aren't right. The dampness still gets in and is very uncomfortable, and the MUD seams to get every were on them. I have vinyl top and bottoms, there blue , and you get just as wet on the in side as you would in the rain. My Kenetrek boot are my winter ones , there water proof but hot and heavy when wet. I spray the sole with silicon to help release the mud, only works for a short time. I would want something Kinda light in a prairie camo but still heave enough for use in the brush, and not feel like being raped in a baggie. And as with any thing I have it needs to be affordable fixed income retired kind a thing... SOOOO. what do you use?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't hunt in the rain anymore.

awprint:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a set of rain gear from Cabelas. Guide series I think. Rain is never any fun but this stuff keeps me out in it when I choose to go.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

guide series is from gander mountain i beleive,atleast that where i bought my guide series at

mine is for cold weather,to warm for this time of year when it rains.

i bought the wife and i new rain suits last year,never really had much of a chance to use them in heavy rain yet.

wife used hers yesterday when she was working at a local parade,she got soaked after an hour of heavy rain.

im begininning to think if you want to stay dry then stay away from any rain gear that is made from any type of micro fleece material.

ya its light and ya it will keep rain out for a short while or under light rain conditions.

but if you want to stay dry in heavy long rains then you need something more pvc or rubber based as they are water RESISTANT and not just water REPELLENT.down side is thay are a bit heavy and dont breath well.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I go with one of two Gore-Tex suits I have. One is the typical stuff (Plain Tan), I wear trapping. The other is a Cabela's camo quieter fabric. Both will get wet underneath in the nattiest stuff, but I wear poly-propelene or wool (if real cold) underneath. These still breath much better than coated nylon or that plastic stuff.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I wear what the fisherman wear which is pvc coated keep out everything and it will get some wet inside due to the openings but will not tear and pretty puncture resistant. What I saw a Cabelas is Heli-hanson brand that is in camo and made to be quiet and has double knees and other areas reinforced for long life. Up here most of it will work in some places but Heli-Hanson works every where.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a PVC jacket and pants(because it rains so often here in the desert) I normally don't wear the pants as I prefer a pair of Filsons waxed tin cloth pants. I hope it don't rain to soon as I need to loose a few lbs. to get into them again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A poncho... well I haven't use it in 20 years. When it rains here it's going sideways at 60+ MPH...


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> A poncho... well I haven't use it in 20 years. When it rains here it's going sideways at 60+ MPH...


*When it rains here it may be SNOW.*

* There calling for 2 feet of the white crap now !!!!*

I talked with the boy ...He is a wild fire fighter. He said ALL his crew keep a set of Frog togs in there packs for rain. That's recommendation enough for me. He said they use them a lot and for the price they work very ,very well. The pants may not last much over a year, tend to wear at the knees in the brush.

Going to looks for some now In camo.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's funny, I was going to ask if anyone had used them (frog togs).


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hard to beat the Helley Hanson gear, try to stay out of the heavy bush when it rains as you don't have to travel far to get soaked.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Frog togs rock! I use on for rainy days at work.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Don, I have a pair of those Filson tin cloth chaps, I wear pheasant hunting...they are nice, but heavy compared to the Gore-Tex. I've always wondered about the Frog-Togs, but I can't see rolling through a briar bush in them and keeping them in one piece.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

frog toggs from what i hear from friends tat ride bike work very well in the rain

but the material is light weight and i wouldnt rely on it in a briar patch,or a grove of young locust trees or any where that has a lot of thorns or thistles poking your clothes

but i am thinking of getting some for the wofe and i for when we go out on the motorcycle

and yes you can get them in camo too, seen the camo ones at FLEET FARM


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a cheaper pair of Helly Hansen "made in China" they are too thick for South Florida, I end up sweating in them. Working at Port Everglades tying up Cruise, Fuel, container Ships when it rains here it comes down 3inches an hour at times. A few co-workers have the Frog Toggs and they love them They breathe much better that the rubber suits.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

People up here use it all and I have found that the Helly Hanson works best for me, the temps are not too high and we don't sweat in side we normally have a jacket under them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Unless the rain gear can breath or wick off moisture anything else is like wrapping yourself up in saran wrap.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

funny stuff Mr. Hassell saran wrap that's what it feels like.

The cheap Helly Hanson gear I have will be great when I get back up North, it handles the wet very good but add 85 percent humidity it's a sauna suit.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Unless you are doing more than walking it is not too warm for the H/H stuff.


----------

